# Oxfordshire Social Anxiety Support Group



## oxonian (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi all, 

There doesnt seem to be a support group here in Oxfordshire UK. 

Would anyone be interested in helping set one up? 

ox


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

As I don't live in Oxford that would be no. :sus


----------

